# VAC -Vertigo/Meniere's Disease



## Highlander68 (16 Sep 2018)

Hello all:

I've been lurking this site and reading the threads/commentary for some time now...and I've been very impressed with the level of discussion and knowledge about the various problems our brothers and sisters in green have been having. Well done to all who care enough about each other to share that knowledge! 

The reason I'm writing now is that I'm having some trouble with VAC in relation to my claim for Vertigo. Without getting too far into the weeds, I've been having episodes of vertigo over the previous 3 years, but when I applied, it was denied because I didn't list a CAUSE for the vertigo. I have documented hearing loss and tinnitus (both recognized by VAC), and since been diagnosed with Meniere's disease. The problem seems to be that none of my doctors (GP or specialist) can say for sure that the Meniere's, which causes vertigo, relates directly to my service...especially since the cause of Meniere's is not known. It's a vicious circle which I not only find frustrating, but it would have my head spinning if I didn't already have vertigo.   lol 

Anyhow, sorry for the long blast here. I'm wondering if anyone else has had experience with vertigo or meniere's claims? I would very much like to hear for you if so.

Thanks in advance.

HL68


----------



## medicineman (17 Sep 2018)

To be brutally honest, I think you're in for a uphill swim with this, because there are loads of people afflicted by Meniere's that have no lick of military service or anything remotely like it.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## Highlander68 (18 Sep 2018)

Hello MM:

Thanks for the response. I’m not sure if I’m understanding your answer properly. Did you mean “lack” instead of lick? Either way, are you saying that Menière’s is not something covered by VAC? That part has been confusing for me as well. 

I guess I’m looking for advice from, or even just a chance to chat with, anyone who has gone through the VAC process for Vertigo, or even Menière’s. You’re right MM, it had been uphill so far. 

HL


----------



## medicineman (19 Sep 2018)

Highlander68 said:
			
		

> Hello MM:
> 
> Thanks for the response. I’m not sure if I’m understanding your answer properly. Did you mean “lack” instead of lick? Either way, are you saying that Menière’s is not something covered by VAC? That part has been confusing for me as well.
> 
> ...



The issue with VAC is that something has to be attributable to service - I've seen lots of folks that got stuff for vertigo and tinnitus in and of themselves (rad ops, gunners pre-hearing protection, explosions nearby, etc).  And yes, I meant people with no service to speak of - I've had patients in civvy life with Meniere's without any military, police, fire service or anything like that, and because non-military people get it, you have to prove it developed as a result of what you did...if you can prove it started in a special duty area, you might get something simply because of that.  

I really feel for you, because this is a truly debilitating condition for many folks.  The only thing I can say is keep trying, since all unasked questions are always answered "No".  

MM


----------



## Highlander68 (29 Sep 2018)

Very good points MM. I've been speaking with the Bureau of Pension Advocates, and they were quite clear as well; hearing and tinnitus, while symptoms of Meniere's, do NOT cause it. He said that all of the applications he'd reviewed had been turned down, specifically because the evidence was based on those conditions. 

The good news (and how ****ed up is this, that I'm looking at it as "good" news), is that I've also suffered a number of documented episodes of head trauma, which is recognized as a likely cause of Meniere's. I guess the possible bright side of this shitty syndrome and the future complications around head trauma is that maybe I'll get a couple hundred bucks a month?! Better than a boot to the head I suppose (unless I'm on duty...more documented head trauma  ).


----------



## CampCricket (19 Oct 2018)

I suffer from vertigo as well. The doctor connected mine to TBI Traumatic Brain Issue.  I was diagnosed by an optician with optical convergence. When I suffered from a blast injury, my eyeballs got knocked of alignment. Now one eye focuses at slightly different distance points then the other causing vertigo... but vac lumps that condition under TBI. I recommend being tested for optical convergence as this could be the source of your vertigo. I got lucky that the optometrist I was sent to for part of my release medical caught it... I would not have made that connection as the source of my vertigo. There are treatment / therapy available that can help and that VAC paid for. I would pursue TBI as your service related injury as this is easier to connect to military service and the vertigo issues would fall under that. I got awarded 35% for TBI


----------

